# Insurance Poll



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just thought I'd do a spot of research to see how much cover we could actually need ??
Maybe fill in for any 12 month period for when you have had to claim, I just thought it would be interesting to see how often cockapoos are claiming and how much cover we are generally needing, I appreciate there will always be the chance of needing to make a high claim but I just wondered if I was an insurers dream going for top, top cover all the time.... I hope it's useful x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Please answer if you view I'm as interested in people that don't claim as people who do, cheers x


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Karen . . I got coverage on Sami and Carley after Carley had gastroenteritis and her vet bill was almost $500 . . I have made one claim in the past 7 months that was denied because it was Samis yearly check up . .$250 . . I pay $42 per month for both . . have been wressling with keep it or drop it??


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Karen
We don't have Milo insured so can't press any buttons on your poll 

Val


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I will insure but just wondered what cover on average we really need, I know there are always going to be the big one offs but just wondered if 12 k is just being neurotic x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't insure for medical health.
After 26 years of dog ownership in this country - the money I've had to spend when they were ill has never been too much, but for the most part my dogs have been healthy. Hate how vets ask 'is your dog insured' and then suggest multiple testing and treatments, if you say 'no' in my experience they treat less with good results.
If one of our dogs were seriously ill now, but would benefit from treatment, then I reckon I've saved over the years and they would get the treatement that they needed.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm in a conundrum about insurance.... My mother in law is a vet and has jabbed and micro chipped Sid for free and gives all the advice we need. She's also going to give him the snip when the time comes. We have joined a vet nearby for emergencies as MIL is about an hour away. Because she does everything we need for free or cost price, so I wonder how much insurance cover we really need...hard to know!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lucy I'd maybe speak to your mother in law and ask what cover she thinks you'll need . Certainly food for thought I've got top cover really for emergencies but , touch wood, have never claimed x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Crumble is now 2 and we have not had to make a claim


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Where've you been hiding..... Crumble is obviously well and I'm assuming as scrumptious as ever xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

As you know Karen, my massive claim is for Obi's SRMA. It was the diagnostic tests and the stay at the RVCH that created such a massive bill. The steroid treatment itself is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just interesting Clare that 'we love pets' will insure each dog, pup up to Wilf for £11.66 each that's lifetime with £4k cover, that's the highest cover x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Where've you been hiding..... Crumble is obviously well and I'm assuming as scrumptious as ever xx


Yes she is thanks , wow you have 3 now thats great


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not yet Andy, Fergus is 8 weeks tomorrow but we"re off on holiday soon, he is one of Pypers litter so Mandy is kind enough to carry on looking after him until Aug 18 th, will have to meet up xx


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Not yet Andy, Fergus is 8 weeks tomorrow but we"re off on holiday soon, he is one of Pypers litter so Mandy is kind enough to carry on looking after him until Aug 18 th, will have to meet up xx


you must be so excited , yes would be great to meet up


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Never had to claim!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Karen,
I've just sorted Cora's insurance with More Than. The top cover was a really good price for us, and there was 10% off and £45 back through Quidco which will pay for our first lot of puppy classes 

I also cancelled our cat's current insurance and added him to the More Than policy. I'm now paying the exact same amount for both of them that I was for the cat, and the level of cover is better!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have just cancelled Wellers insurance but up until now haven't made a claim either.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Marzi said:


> I don't insure for medical health.
> After 26 years of dog ownership in this country - the money I've had to spend when they were ill has never been too much, but for the most part my dogs have been healthy. Hate how vets ask 'is your dog insured' and then suggest multiple testing and treatments, if you say 'no' in my experience they treat less with good results.
> If one of our dogs were seriously ill now, but would benefit from treatment, then I reckon I've saved over the years and they would get the treatement that they needed.


This is true Marzi, my sister has just had some issues with her bull dog puppy. They went to a bully 'specialist' with a persistent gagging cough. The vet first treated for allergies......it's not allergies.......they go back,vet asks if they are insured....yes.....before they know it the pup is having ECG's and is referred to a heart specialist, blah blah, blah.....£800 later pup still has cough and they are all scratching their heads! pup gets worse and obviously is suffering and in distress, we take him to my vet, who diagnoses inhalation pneumonia and treats with antibiotucs. The cost of diagnoses and treatment at this vet costs £118.00 for swab test at lab and antibiotics, follow up antibiotics another £20, all in all £138.00!!!!!!! Huge difference to the £800 redundant heart tests!! It makes me mad, I am sure this is fraud but who do you go to? It would be interesting to know if vets get a referral fee and if so how much it is.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Exactly Karen, the only time I took Wilf was for a spot that was actually not causing him any grief, not infected etc by the time the vet had finished... He was on antibiotics, urine tests, I drew the line at blood tests and EEG... Never again. I would pay for any small treatment just want cover for anything over and above...I'm too late now for the multiply pet quote.. I was just very surprised that eac dog came in at the same cost, maybe next year. I think they just feed off our uncertainties x


----------

